# glass catfish



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello,

Ive been given contrasting info regarding glass catfish. Are they ok to be placed within a tropical community or will they pick on the smaller fish? We currently have the following:

1 plec
2 algae eaters
2 corys
10 neon tetras
5 glo light tetras
6 plattys
2 mollys

Thanks in advance,

Thalie


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Would they be the South East Asian or African ones?
Latin names would help here.

Harry


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

If they are Asian ones, they only grow about 7cm. They may eat fry but will leave the bigger ones alone. Shoals of 6+.

Here's a few extracts from the glass catfish page of the book that I'm writing. (not in this set-out though!) Any comments would be helpfull. Thanks!

Harry



*Size*
10cm

*Diet*
Small live and frozen, flake 

*Temperament*
Community, Shoaling

*Conditions*
22ᵒc - 26ᵒc 
6.0 - 7.0ph
dh to 15ᵒ

*Tank Level*
Middle to upper

*Family*
Siluridae

*Distribution*
South east Asia

*Life Span*
5 years

*Average Market Price*
£2 - £3
$4 - $6

*Minimum Tank Size*
100cm x 30cm

*Special Needs*
Water flow in tank spawning

*Breeding*

*Brood Size*
150

*Male : Female*
1 : 2

*Method*
Egg layer

*Tank Setup*
Community tank

*Breeding **Stimulation*
Other breeding fish in tank


The Glass catfish is an unusual, transparent fish storing all its vital organs in one silver sack. They must be kept in shoals of six or more – any less and they will shy away, pine or possibly die.
They are often bought as a novelty but they should be given much more appreciation. If you are thinking of purchasing a shoal of these, adjustments may need to taken to house them in your aquarium.
This would include planting dense plants that reach almost to the surface but be sure to leave plenty of swimming room. Dark coloured gravel is very good at showing off these fish. Make sure that you have a dark backdrop to make these fish comfortable – they are very shy and retiring.
Don’t house them with any boisterous species as this will cause them to hide. They should also be some of the larger fish in the tank.
When they are relaxed, they will hang at a near vertical angle whilst rippling their bodies.
These fish require some experience and should NOT betaken on by a novice.


Most of this Catfish’s breeding details are unknown and rarely breed in aquaria.
However, keep other South-east Asian fish with this fish and breed them, this may stimulate them to breed.
Otherwise, don’t expect any Glass catfish fry.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

no idea of the latin name im afraid - is one more commonly found than the other?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

hi thalie i have kept glass catfish in a community tank and they were absoloutely fine.glass cat fish are top level swimmers and your other fish are mid to bottom level swimmers so should leave each other alone


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Asian:










African:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Both species should be fine, they are more likely to get picked on themselves. The Asians seem to get whitespot easily too.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

hmm i had white spot in the tank nearly 2 weeks ago, luckily i think I caught in early on, and since the treatment everything seems back to normal. are they more likely to get white spot due to stress, as I read somewhere that this can be a cause as well?


----------



## crestiegirl (Aug 2, 2009)

i work in an aquarium shop,might be able to help on here as im only a newbie atm on the forum!Yes glass cats are fine its only the bigger species that pose a threat as they get to a large size,stick to the small ones posted and you will be fine!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

The only thing I know about Glass Catfish is that they have the reputation of being a timid species and prefer to be in groups of at least 5/6 individuals.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

yep i plan on getting a small group of them as the tank is large enough..was just worried as ive been hearing mixed reputations about them!


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

thalie_knights said:


> yep i plan on getting a small group of them as the tank is large enough..was just worried as ive been hearing mixed reputations about them!


They are , or at least ours were more active at night , my uncle had them in the 1980's in a community tank , with tetras etc-the glass cats long feelers/barbels kept getting nibbled , they are very quiet ,peaceful fish , so don't house them with anything to rumbustuous . They are intersting to watch as you can see the heart etc .


----------

